# [Solved] Error mysqlhotcopy

## dnamroud

Hello,

While trying to use the mysqlhotcopy, I got this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #mysqlhotcopy -u mona -p DATABASE_NAME .
> 
> DBI connect(';host=localhost;mysql_read_default_group=mysqlhotcopy','mona',...)
> ...

 

Do you know why and how to fix this error

Thank you

DanyLast edited by dnamroud on Tue Sep 12, 2006 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

 *dnamroud wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #mysqlhotcopy -u mona -p DATABASE_NAME .
> 
> ...

 

That error message leads me to suspect you have an authentication issue. Can you use mysql to login using that user / password / database combo?

----------

## dnamroud

Hi

Thank you for your reply,

Sure i did it many time and i could login in into my database using the same username and password

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # mysql -u mona -p
> 
> Enter password:
> ...

 

Dany

----------

## Ast0r

 *dnamroud wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> While trying to use the mysqlhotcopy, I got this error:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Well, for one, the -p flag is so that you can specify a password, not the database name. If you're going to specify -p, you have to provide the password as the next arguement. If you leave off -p, mysql should prompt you for your password.

Your command should look like this:

```
mysqlhotcopy -u mona -p PASSWORD DATABASE_NAME
```

----------

## dnamroud

Thx Ast0r, you are right, 

but i got another error

# mysqlhotcopy -u mona -p PASSWORD DATABASE_NAME .

Locked 7 tables in 0 seconds.

DBD::mysql::db do failed: Access denied. You need the RELOAD privilege for this operation at /usr/bin/mysqlhotcopy line 474.

Thank you

----------

## Ast0r

Your user needs the reload priviledge. Connect to the database as the superuser (probably root) 

```
mysql -u root -h localhost -p
```

and grant that privledge to the user in question on the database in question. The SQL to do this is 

```
GRANT RELOAD ON [db] TO [user];
```

----------

## dnamroud

Thank you Ast0r

I don't have access right now to root so i will chek it on monday...

Dany

----------

## dnamroud

thx for your help

----------

